# Any thoughts on Vitex?



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

So I took vitex last time I TTC and got preggo right away. That pregnancy was the one I just lost a few weeks ago. I don't think the vitex hurt me but I'm feeling a bit careful. (maybe too careful) Without it my cycle is irregular. (while nursing my son for 2 years I didn't have a cycle) Any thoughts?


----------



## robertsmama (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I haven't personally tried vitex, but I also have always had irregular cycles, much more so for the 3.5 years I nursed my son. I was on Clomid to conceive him, although I don't know how much that really had to do with it, it could have been lots of factors that finally worked for us. I conceived again when my ds was almost 3. That's the baby I lost. We were ttc, but I wasn't using any special meds/herbs, and wasn't really expecting to be able to conceive on my own. After my m/c when we were ready to ttc again, I began drinking infusions and teas of red raspberry leaf, and others of red clover. I also bought some nettle, but only drank that for about a week. I conceived while on the red raspberry (and still some red clover, but not nearly as much as the rrl). I do really feel like the teas had something to do with helping my cycle do what it needed to do, or for me to ovulate and have a decent lp. Just conjecture on my part, though.


----------



## MamaSong (May 1, 2006)

I am wondering about this too. From the research I looked at yesterday it said Vitex is absolutely appropriate for nursing mom's to take when they are TTC...but then you don't want to take it while you are pregnant. I'm curious about this crossover time, like when you are pg but don't know it yet. I am going to do some more research...I just wanted to keep this thread alive and I will repost if and when I find anything more about that.


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

I had long, irregular cycles and took Vitex. I am now pregnant off of that first cycle taking Vitex, and pregnant with twins to boot!

The research I did before taking Vitex was conflicted on whether or not it is safe during pregnancy. It seemed to be helpful if you have a history of miscarriages, but to be avoided if you had no history. So I stopped taking it when I got my BFP.

Our twins appeared to have stopped developing at 7weeks (we'll find out for sure on Tuesday). I started taking Vitex again, not really expecting anything to happen, but just to make me feel as if I'm doing something.

I'll take it again when we are ready to TTC, and probably take it through the first trimester. I'll see if I can pull up some articles/research to link you to.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

..I am purchasing vitex on Wednesday so I want to keep this thread alive!!


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

I just began taking it yesterday. One month since the D& C and I'm just waiting. I want to O or have aunt flow come. I don't really care which one, just something would be nice. Looks like I might have a few vitex buddies to keep posted with. Here's to us!


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

This might be TMI but here goes. And I do remember this from last time, Vitex brings back your drive to do the deed too. I almost forgot that bonus!


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christinespurlock* 
This might be TMI but here goes. And I do remember this from last time, Vitex brings back your drive to do the deed too. I almost forgot that bonus!

oh good! I'm glad to hear that








yes for some reason Vitex is being popular here...there are a few ladies over on the ttc board who are newly trying it as well


----------



## MamaSong (May 1, 2006)

I just checked with my most trusted midwife friend and her opinion is that vitex seems safe for pregnancy and is even recommended for some women who have a history of miscarriage through the first trimester. Exactly what a PP said. So, OP, I would not be too concerned about the vitex. I'm not going to worry about it at all. I'm on my second day of vitex - yahoo!

Rosemary Gladstar's "Herbal Healing for Women" - has good information about vitex if anyone is interested.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Popping in, my DD2 was a vitex baby.







: I had an early m/c before her while on vitex as well, and then got pg with her on the next cycle. I did take it through my entire first tri, and then weaned off slowly. I will say, that during the weaning process, I flipped out because I lost my belly overnight, literally. I was sure I had lost that baby, went in and there was a heartbeat. The only thing that the MW and I could think of that the vitex must of raised my progesterone levels ( I never had blood work done) so much that I had major bloating, that went away with the vitex.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm only taking vitex tincture 1x/day right now. Ummm, is that why my skin has gone nutso on me? And gag, that's awful stuff. Guess I'll try and cross post on ttc.


----------

